# What are the reasons for the lack of activity of XSTJ's on the forum?



## Qonbela

Just wondering.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Qonbela said:


> Just wondering.


I figure they're out there busy getting shit done.


----------



## Elwinz

I think boom for typology is gone, at least for forums. If people didn't move completely, they moved to other places like Discord.
Also "iNtuitives" here love to pull "sensor can't understand me " card when they loose in the discussion. If you are an S type here, you ain't gonna get listened. Typology community made up shit, that S and N makes some kind of huge barrier in communication, which doesn't exist.
Intuitive often here just means " no one understand me, I am so special". Ironically often those people are mistyped sensors ...


----------



## Highway Nights

They're all pretending to be INTJs :wink:


----------



## jcal

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> They're all pretending to be INTJs


Probably some... but not all. Certainly not this one... and it probably would be relatively easy for me to pretend as an E5 ISTJ.



tanstaafl28 said:


> I figure they're out there busy getting shit done.


For me... that's only about half the story.



Elwinz said:


> I think boom for typology is gone, at least for forums. If people didn't move completely, they moved to other places like Discord.
> Also "iNtuitives" here love to pull "sensor can't understand me " card when they loose in the discussion. If you are an S type here, you ain't gonna get listened. Typology community made up shit, that S and N makes some kind of huge barrier in communication, which doesn't exist.
> Intuitive often here just means " no one understand me, I am so special". Ironically often those people are mistyped sensors ...


The intuitive bias here is real. It's not exhibited by all intuitives for sure, but it is by enough (even if it's primarily youngish newbs that hate their presumptively SJ parents) to often make it discouragingly unpleasant and unproductive to get involved in many discussions. 

Beyond dealing with the bias, as a fairly typical ISTJ my modus operandi is primarily to read others thoughts/ideas and take them offline for private consideration. My mind is often changed by what I read, but I feel no compulsion to acknowledge that, just as I feel no compulsion to convince others when I don't agree with them. Just me? Tertiary Fi? IDK... but I'm definitely in the "to each his own" camp with no need or desire to reach group consensus and sing kumbaya around the campfire. I lurk in many threads here that I never post in.


----------



## Elwinz

jcal said:


> Probably some... but not all. Certainly not this one... and it probably would be relatively easy for me to pretend as an E5 ISTJ.


I think ISTJ is one of types least likely to mistype, but ISTJ who have picked wrong sources might think he is INTJ, they do exist.



> Beyond dealing with the bias, as a fairly typical ISTJ my modus operandi is primarily to read others thoughts/ideas and take them offline for private consideration. My mind is often changed by what I read, but I feel no compulsion to acknowledge that, just as I feel no compulsion to convince others when I don't agree with them. Just me? Tertiary Fi? IDK... but I'm definitely in the "to each his own" camp with no need or desire to reach group consensus and sing kumbaya around the campfire. I lurk in many threads here that I never post in.


Same here, but there are argumentative ISTJs as well, so not sure where lies the answer.


----------



## jcal

Elwinz said:


> I think ISTJ is one of types least likely to mistype, but ISTJ who have picked wrong sources might think he is INTJ, they do exist.


I don't think we're referring to honest mistypes here... more about folks who know or at least suspect they are ISTJ (or other STJ) and 'choose' a more glamorous type anyway.


----------



## jcal

BTW, as I lurk in various PerC threads, I'm often surprised by the number of unfamiliar (to me) posters that I come across who identify as ISTJ but have never posted in the ISTJ subforum threads, pretty much all of which I regularly read.


----------



## Elwinz

Identify is a strong word considering its a first type on the list. Quite possibly why someone has it under nickname.
I would think that ISTJs tert Fi authenticity wouldn't let dishonest mistypes.


----------



## tanstaafl28

jcal said:


> For me... that's only about half the story.


So, what's the other half? When you're not busy getting shit done...


----------



## jcal

tanstaafl28 said:


> So, what's the other half?


The other reasons I discussed in same post... 



Not wanting to put up with the bias bullshit
Preferring to read other's viewpoints and consider offline rather than posting just to hear myself post


----------



## sriracha

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> They're all pretending to be INTJs :wink:


A true ISTJ wouldn't pretend to be an INTJ.

There is zero benefit from an ISTJ perspective pretending to be another type. They do not gain any knowledge or learning. There is no practicality because the descriptions do not apply to them. Fe is the ISTJ's POLR function, so an ISTJ reading the MBTI descriptions from good sources would hardly notice any sort of superiority towards certain types.


----------



## sriracha

Elwinz said:


> Identify is a strong word considering its a first type on the list. Quite possibly why someone has it under nickname.
> *I would think that ISTJs tert Fi authenticity wouldn't let dishonest mistypes.*


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## JennyJukes

sriracha said:


> A true ISTJ wouldn't pretend to be an INTJ.
> 
> There is zero benefit from an ISTJ perspective pretending to be another type. They do not gain any knowledge or learning. There is no practicality because the descriptions do not apply to them. Fe is the ISTJ's POLR function, so an ISTJ reading the MBTI descriptions from good sources would hardly notice any sort of superiority towards certain types.





sriracha said:


> I couldn't agree more.


I do know some INTJs I believe are ISTJs and reasons for that are
a) They've got it on the test and haven't studied the cognitive functions nor care to delve into it. If they found out they were ISTJ they probably wouldn't care because MBTI isn't a big deal to them nor is being a specific type.
and
b) Other people have told them they're INTJ and again they haven't looked into it any further.

Possibly they could mistype as ENTJ too if they have high Te?
I know many ISFJs mistype (as INFJ and INFP mostly) but I'm not sure about ISTJ? Would be interesting to know if there have been some that have mistyped, for what reason and for how long. @Tyche; hasn't always thought she was ISTJ even if it may seem obvious now, and Si didn't immediately jump out to me either (only Fe was obvious to me and INFJ gets a rep of being the most empathetic hence my mistype) but now I'm like 99% confident I am very Si even if it's not obvious to others.


----------



## AllyKat

jcal said:


> BTW, as I lurk in various PerC threads, I'm often surprised by the number of unfamiliar (to me) posters that I come across who identify as ISTJ but have never posted in the ISTJ subforum threads, pretty much all of which I regularly read.


I've noticed this too. It's interesting because I feel far more comfortable posting in the safe haven of the ISTJ subforum than elsewhere. And it's often too much effort to compose a post if your views are going to be written off because you're some 'dumb sensor'. 



jcal said:


> I don't think we're referring to honest mistypes here... more about folks who know or at least suspect they are ISTJ (or other STJ) and 'choose' a more glamorous type anyway.





sriracha said:


> A true ISTJ wouldn't pretend to be an INTJ.
> 
> There is zero benefit from an ISTJ perspective pretending to be another type. They do not gain any knowledge or learning. There is no practicality because the descriptions do not apply to them. Fe is the ISTJ's POLR function, so an ISTJ reading the MBTI descriptions from good sources would hardly notice any sort of superiority towards certain types.


I think it's true that if you've read descriptions from "good sources" then it's pretty obvious, but I suspect there are some people who've learned MBTI from poorer sources where the line between INTJ and ISTJ is more blurred. Some of these people may suffer from being mistyped and not know enough about the official theory to realise. There are plenty of INTJ descriptions out there which could easily fit an ISTJ, and that's before you get to many of the online tests which can provide inaccurate results. 

As for putting a different type in your profile, while I've never actually done it, I do wonder how differently people would view my posts if I stuck INTJ (or unknown perhaps) under my name instead. I'd argue there's some practical use in assessing others' biases against you. One of the reasons I, personally, find typology interesting is because it highlights how people misinterpret your words and actions based on their own type or biases. It's too easy to misjudge people based on your own perceptions - and comparative data in that respect I think would be useful. For me, anyway.


----------



## Sela

AllyKat said:


> And it's often too much effort to compose a post if your views are going to be written off because you're some 'dumb sensor'.


I get what you're saying - FWIW, I just don't care if someone incorrectly thinks that I'm dumb or not. I know better, my boss knows better, and my friends know better - and if they don't, then they don't know me as well as they think they do, and ergo, are my acquaintances instead. Problem solved.


----------



## Kynx

Ime, they're just less interested in typology. This is quite evident in the fact that there aren't any sj typology sites, whereas there has been separate sites for most N types. 
I've noticed quite a few on here have experienced close relationships with N types, so I guessed they're mostly interested in learning typology for it's practical applications.


----------



## AllyKat

Sela said:


> I get what you're saying - FWIW, I just don't care if someone incorrectly thinks that I'm dumb or not. I know better, my boss knows better, and my friends know better - and if they don't, then they don't know me as well as they think they do, and ergo, are my acquaintances instead. Problem solved.


Yeah, I don't care so much in that sense either. Aside from the fact I just generally find people irritating when they make random assumptions without basis, it's more I don't see the point in wasting my time composing a response if I'm just going to get hassled in reply. And you can't have a genuine conversation with someone if they've lumped you in a category and aren't willing to go beyond that. Some posters aren't worth engaging with in that respect.


----------



## jcal

Kynx said:


> I guessed they're mostly interested in learning typology for it's practical applications.


That's it for me... I don't really care much at all about the theory itself other than to provide a framework and common vocabulary around what I observe IRL.


----------



## sriracha

JennyJukes said:


> I do know some INTJs I believe are ISTJs and reasons for that are
> a) They've got it on the test and haven't studied the cognitive functions nor care to delve into it. If they found out they were ISTJ they probably wouldn't care because MBTI isn't a big deal to them nor is being a specific type.
> and
> b) Other people have told them they're INTJ and again they haven't looked into it any further.
> 
> Possibly they could mistype as ENTJ too if they have high Te?
> I know many ISFJs mistype (as INFJ and INFP mostly) but I'm not sure about ISTJ? Would be interesting to know if there have been some that have mistyped, for what reason and for how long. @Tyche; hasn't always thought she was ISTJ even if it may seem obvious now, and Si didn't immediately jump out to me either (only Fe was obvious to me and INFJ gets a rep of being the most empathetic hence my mistype) but now I'm like 99% confident I am very Si even if it's not obvious to others.


And how would you know that people who mistype as INTJs are ISTJs? I think people automatically assume too quickly that mistyped INTJs are ISTJs because it is only one letter away and sensors are seen as less superior to intuitives. People make the assumption too often that sensors _want _to be intuitives. Putting the INTJ-ISTJ issue aside, many people mistype for many reasons, some which you have listed. And to be quite honest, for many reasons which I will not discuss here, I do not think Tyche is an ISTJ. I will not go into details of why I think that is, because I know members do not like other members questioning their types (it is a rule).


----------

